# Martin Celebrates 60 years in 2011 - See The 2011 Catalog Cover



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

60 Years in the making.

Click Here to View Online
Click Here to Download



60 Years Of Catalogs









Thanks,

Martin Archery











Martin Archery is celebrating its 60 Year Anniversary with the most exciting line ever. This is a preview peek at a small part of what will be available in the 2011 line, shipping in October. Yes, just days away.

Two bows in the line will be the new Onza 3 and Firecat 400.









New Features
PowerTough Limbs - Durable & Accurate
HammerHead Bowstrings - No Stretch or Peep Rotation - BCY Trophy
Saddleback - Thermal Grip
TRG - Torque Reducing Cable Guard
SOS - String Oscillation Suppressor
VEM - Vibration Vortex
Quick - Lock Stabilizer Mount - With Integrated Quick Disconnect System

More information available very soon.
Martin 60th Year Anniversary Catalog online Oct. 10th.


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## bowdoc302 (Oct 9, 2003)

Now can we see the next few pages??????????????


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Where's Laura? .... 

The bows look great and congrats on 60 years !! Huge!


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Love that red!


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

That Onza is making me....soggy.....


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

kss_waylander said:


> that onza is making me....soggy.....


 ....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

There I was, all content and along comes this Martin Staff Shooter and sticks a Shadowcat in my hands. The next thing I knew I was Martinized! And now I have to wait til October 10th to see the whole line?!!!! GROAN!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

It doesn't appear as though the new models have stabilizer bushings...


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder about this SOS/TRG thingie. Looks interesting. Would love a closer pic of it.


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

not sure how i like the string stop right by the nok points but its a sharp looking bow and this years bows are nice shooters.. congrats for being around for 60 years.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks like an exciting year for Martin Archery. Congratulations on 60 years! :thumb:


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

...tick tock tick tock tick tock tick - - - - - come on clock...


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations Martin on 60 years. I have owned 4 Martins and currently own a 2010 Pantera and I love it. Keep up the great work.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good so far. cant wait to see full picture, specs and the rytera line


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Grips more like the Nemesis! WhooHoo !!!!!!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Great design and I dig the red!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Congratulations on the 60 years!! I will turn 60 on Oct. 17, can't beleive "we" are the same age. I was a Scepter man, I had 4, still have 2. Good shooters.
Carroll


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Impressive! Those 2 look really nice and will be fun to hear the specs on them. Now if you would just make them a single piece riser.  Congrats on 60 years Martin family.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Cant wait to see the new catalog, nice job!! '94


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

can't wait to see the new line


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

why is everyone tring to make torque free cable guards and roller guards,why not just make shoot through systems?


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

_*...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MARTIN ARCHERY...the Deere Herd has had a number of them through the yeere's...the Wife still does, and she loves it!!!...

...CONGRATULATIONS *_


----------



## mosher44 (Jul 5, 2009)

how much is that????


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, That onza 3 has really caught my eye, can we hear some specs?!?!


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

dtrkyman said:


> why is everyone tring to make torque free cable guards and roller guards,why not just make shoot through systems?


and the choir says "Amen !"


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

Firecat 400?? Does this mean someone is going to break 400 fps this year????? Both very sweet looking indeed.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

dgmeadows said:


> and the choir says "Amen !"


And amen... and amen!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

They want to make bows that sell, most people do not want a shoot thru. It's been tried already i thought.


dtrkyman said:


> why is everyone tring to make torque free cable guards and roller guards,why not just make shoot through systems?


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

CherryJu1ce said:


> It doesn't appear as though the new models have stabilizer bushings...


I see one on the Firecat 400. You just can't see below the grip on the Onza.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Just love it


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Nitro Cat cams....... sounds interesting.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like more good things are coming. 

Congratulations on 60 years!! :thumb:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Smoking hot!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I like that Firecat alot, can't wait to see specs, never been a Martin fan before personally but that catches my eye!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Both are very good looking bows (I'm particular to the Onza)- cannot wait to see some specs- Happy 60th, and thanks for always offering plenty of "good value" bow designs- these days, with this crap economy, they are particularly welcomed


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you noticed that you can see the full riser in one of the Sponsor gifs?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Where are the specs? Most importantly what's coming in short draws that handles like a Maserati and rides like Cadillac? :becky:

:wink: Don't make me start snooping around!

Curiously I have a '85 or '86 Firceat riser with '80's Onza limbs and cams (not sure if the cams were from an Onza or from another FireCat) with custom built cables at home. With a coat of camo paint over the candy apple red riser I used it for years to kill many deer. It was a super short draw bow for the time.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice, to bad it will be this time next year before you'll see one in a lefty :angry:


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

Show the specs


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Where are the specs? Most importantly what's coming in short draws that handles like a Maserati and rides like Cadillac? :becky:
> 
> :wink: Don't make me start snooping around!


It's not that hard to calculate them once you have the pics. 
But we will see them in 5 days anyway.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Montalaar said:


> Have you noticed that you can see the full riser in one of the Sponsor gifs?



Yes, I did notice that earlier.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm curious to know if they made a longer ATA Onza 3, if so that's will be the 1st bow on my shopping list. Good job Martin, really good looking.


----------



## MelodyM (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool cover. Congrats Martin!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:smile: The most important question is whether there are quality pics of Laura in the catalog. Well? We need proof!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Spikealot said:


> Grips more like the Nemesis! WhooHoo !!!!!!


My thoughts exactly! My nemesis grip is the cats meow! The new thermal saddleback should be the ticket!


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

I really do like my 08 Firecat but I have to say the new Onza 3 looks to be a really fine bow. The new features (torque reducing cable guard, string suppressor and Nitro Hybrid Pro Cams) are intriguing too. It might finally woo me enough to buy a new bow.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## veldkamp11 (Dec 7, 2003)

I would like to try onza 3 but there is no dealer in the Netherlands 
I would like to see specifications on this bow
can anyone help me with more information


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Got my interest! Very sweet!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

They will be posting Onza 3 photos and specs Thursday The 2011 catalog will be online Oct. 10th


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Onza 3 look great!!!!!!!!

The FireCAT 400 is unchanged for it specs?? new parts, new string but IBO Speed, ATA, Weight and BH remain the same...

Onza 3 is like i imagine, 330/340 fps IBO, tec riser...but with a ATA shorter that i expect (34"/35").

Is it possible to show quick lock with more détails? STS integrated in the cable guard seems to be removable??


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

archeryhistory said:


> They will be posting Onza 3 photos and specs Thursday The 2011 catalog will be online Oct. 10th




OK, OK, it's Thursday on the East coast!


----------



## arennick (Jan 20, 2006)

With only a 1.25in difference in ATA and 1/4in difference in brace height, these bows should have very similar shooting characteristics. 

Without knowing the prices, the only real way to choose between them is to ask yourself which styling you prefer. 
I think the Firecat looks best in camo and the Onza looks best in target colours.

I'm a target/field archer and shoot with fingers so both are a little short for me unfortunately.

Regards,
Alan


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Where are the specs? Most importantly what's coming in short draws that handles like a Maserati and rides like Cadillac? :becky:
> 
> :wink: Don't make me start snooping around!
> 
> Curiously I have a '85 or '86 Firceat riser with '80's Onza limbs and cams (not sure if the cams were from an Onza or from another FireCat) with custom built cables at home. With a coat of camo paint over the candy apple red riser I used it for years to kill many deer. It was a super short draw bow for the time.


Kstigall - You've got the BEST AVITAR on entire site. Gotta love it!


----------



## Northwoodslayer (Sep 6, 2007)

Started my archery journey shooting a Martin Lynx Magnum. Killed alot of critters with it. At that time, the Martin Onza was the fastest thing going next to the Pearson Spoiler. I wonder why Martin didn't up the anty to compete against PSE or Mathews and make the Onza a real firecracker again? Perhaps push the envelope to oh, say 375 to 380 fps. Oh my.
nORTHWOODSLAYER


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

I usually don't like the tech riser design, but I do like that Onza 3. That thing would look sharp in all black


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

archeryhistory said:


> They will be posting Onza 3 photos and specs Thursday The 2011 catalog will be online Oct. 10th


Posted yet ?????


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Spikealot said:


> Posted yet ?????


Yes in page 1


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm thinking the 2011 Martin Onza 3 and the 2010 Rytera Nemesis are close to twins. To me that's NOT a bad thing! If the Onza 3 is a few ounces lighter than the Nemesis I'm on board! :thumbs_up 

I'm hoping they will be available right away with 1.5 cams and short draws.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I'm thinking the 2011 Martin Onza 3 and the 2010 Rytera Nemesis are close to twins. To me that's NOT a bad thing! If the Onza 3 is a few ounces lighter than the Nemesis I'm on board! :thumbs_up
> 
> I'm hoping they will be available right away with 1.5 cams and short draws.


I think tha the Onza 3 is the children of the Nemesis^^

What model will be discontinued?? I think the Scepter 4 and the Furious cam...


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

I have every Martin catalog dating back to 1990 with the exception of one or two. Can't wait to see this one!!!!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice looking bows, can't wait to see the catalog. :thumb:


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice........................................


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Man cant stop coming back to stare at the Firecat 400 - that is one sexy beast!!! Looks like Martin has simplified Bowtechs FLX guard with the TRG based on looking at the profile of it next to the SOS/TRG logo under standard features at the bottom right of the page. Be cool to actually see some vid of it in action!
I think the new VEM will be far more efficient than the old solid rubber ones!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Come ON!!! It's October the 10th


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Dado said:


> Come ON!!! It's October the 10th


And it is already near 1 pm here!


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

near 3pm here and still nothing


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I think its only 7:00 AM in walla walla and sunday. Good luck with getting anything today.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

If we all know it's sunday, why Martin advertised they'll release their catalog today. I hope it wasn't just to make the date sounding good for target shooter => 10-10-10
But your right, we have to remain positive, let's have a though for our japanses archers friends who are sleeping yet and who will see it only on monday afternoon ^^


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

They should have planned ahead. This is the date they have been teasing us with and I want to see some new bows. Lets go MARTIN:mg:


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

ok so where the catalog?


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

I think enveryone in the US is awaken now exept in Walla Walla, but here in France we'll go sleeping in 3 hours.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

d00ud00u said:


> I think enveryone in the US is awaken now exept in Walla Walla, but here in France we'll go sleeping in 3 hours.


I agree with you dOOudOOu ^^


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey I know this one. :wink:

you too you no longer believe in ?


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Can I just ask one thing, why put the sos off the cable slide, I hate that because then you cant use a kisser and it gives me a crowded feeling


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

d00ud00u said:


> I think enveryone in the US is awaken now exept in Walla Walla, but here in France we'll go sleeping in 3 hours.


You went to bed 1 hour ago? Wow... 8pm is not that late..

Anyway. Still waititing for the catalog. =)


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

3:00 PM east coast and still no catalog up. GRRRRRR:angry:


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Montalaar said:


> You went to bed 1 hour ago? Wow... 8pm is not that late..
> 
> Anyway. Still waititing for the catalog. =)


No ^^ I'm still awaken, still waiting, still hoping. It's 10 pm here and non catalog.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Please be precise. It is 22:15, or 10.15 pm and I am still waiting, too.

C'mon guys and girls, pleeeeeeeaaaaaase!


----------



## sniperfreak (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone else getting serious hoyt vibes from that onza 3?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

OK. It's 23.31h here, which means it's like 14.30 at walla walla... About time to show the 2011 line


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

sniperfreak said:


> anyone else getting serious hoyt vibes from that onza 3?


No...more like Martin bringing back nice pieces of the past...that Hoyt has been copying for years...


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

So, looks like the catalog isn't coming out today. I'm not really optimistic about tomorrow either , as it is Columbus Day. Guess I'll have to keep checking back throughout the night.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

bcriner said:


> No...more like Martin bringing back nice pieces of the past...that Hoyt has been copying for years...


I think the Onza 3 took some serious design cues from the Maxxis and why not it's a hell of a bow...but, then again Hoyt took the initial bridge design cues from the original Onza so you could go round and round on that discussion...


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

bcriner said:


> No...more like Martin bringing back nice pieces of the past...that Hoyt has been copying for years...


Onza3.5, 37" AtA, 6" Bh, 32" draw and 340 - 350 fps ibo. Wont that be great?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Montalaar said:


> Onza3.5, 37" AtA, 6" Bh, 32" draw and 340 - 350 fps ibo. Wont that be great?


I wouldn't count on anything with specs like that....i bet what you have seen on the Onza so far is all you will get like that.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

been waiting for this day and nothing yet what a tease


----------



## fatmandown (Jun 9, 2007)

What no catalog? Hurry up!


----------



## carbonarchery (May 7, 2009)

Tic toc tic toc:blob1:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Central Illinois, Fulton County. 10:15 pm by World Clock. No catalog.... Bummer.....


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

bcriner said:


> I wouldn't count on anything with specs like that....i bet what you have seen on the Onza so far is all you will get like that.


I know. But it would be so great.

i think it is 23h or 11pm PST now. One hour left.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Montalaar said:


> Please be precise. It is 22:15, or 10.15 pm and I am still waiting, too.


Quarter to eleven ^^

It's monday. Paris is awakeing and Walla Walla is still in the dream country ... with the catalog


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

d00ud00u said:


> Quarter to eleven ^^
> 
> It's monday. Paris is awakeing and Walla Walla is still in the dream country ... with the catalog


Monday, 8:21 AM in France...October 11 2010...and i need a good news after my Nightmare's Sunday ( the most bad Contest i have shoot...)


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

You had a contest yesterday ? you shot with which bow after your Pantera 2007 died ?


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

The Pantera is still dead? Oh noez.

9:05 am in Germany AND France.

0.05 am in Wallawalla, Washington.

No catalog available.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

This is simply outrageous. It's 11th even in Walla Walla now....


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Montalaar said:


> The Pantera is still dead? Oh noez.


yeah Illyan lost his Pantera in tragical condidition. May it rest in peace. Hope for him Martin customer service will be able to repair it, but his heart is balancing since the 2011 line (especially the Onza 3) was announced.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

d00ud00u said:


> yeah Illyan lost his Pantera in tragical condidition. May it rest in peace. Hope for him Martin customer service will be able to repair it, but his heart is balancing since the 2011 line (especially the Onza 3) was announced.


Yeah, we had some chitchat about that Pantera me thinks. Could have been in the Techforum but not that sure. My memory is a sieve... 
Let's see when the 2011 catalog will be released. I am still reloading the issuu-site every minute although that is pretty senseless. At 11am our time it is August 11th all over the world. Too sad.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Longshot1154 said it's "Colombus day" today in the US but what that means ? people don't work today ?
If so I think we can wait for another day >_<


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Columbus day is celebrated second monday of oct. (btw. I realize that ialways wrote aug instead of oct .. lol ). Wikipedia says that this is a normal day for working people in the US and only some of the federal agencies have holidays. English wikipedia adds that it is a federal holiday since 1934.

Not sure if we will see the catalog today.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

let's see at 18:00, it'll be 9am in Washington state. If the catalog isn't released at this hour, it will definitly be on tuesday.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

d00ud00u said:


> let's see at 18:00, it'll be 9am in Washington state. If the catalog isn't released at this hour, it will definitly be on tuesday.


Yeah. But i'm quite disappointet though. 12th oct is not 10th oct, is it.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

No you're right it isn't. I'm still wondering why Martin said they will release their catalog on a sunday if nobody works this day ??? why didn't they say, "on october 11th" ?


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

d00ud00u said:


> You had a contest yesterday ? you shot with which bow after your Pantera 2007 died ?


Shoot with a Martin Cougar 4 NOS X 07...but it's not my bow, even it's a great bow, it's not MY Pantera 07...it's a friend's bow who lend it to me...i have shooted with two time only...and under the rain, the bow became uncontrollable because i don't know it...

If i can repair my Pantera (it's on the right way, after i called the french distributor), this bad experience will be forgetted...


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

nice to know :wink:


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Annoying ... maybe so, you're not completly wrong, we're a bit complaining too much. But it's not as much annoying as seeing a lot of useless polls staying all the day on the top.

Ok I won't post anymore to complain about the catalog delay, but when it will be released .... I won't post neither, I'll be reading it and be hang on the phone to order it to my pro shop ^^


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

we are still waiting whats the hold up...?????


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

2011 catalog! :cheer2: 2011 catalog! :cheer2: 2011 catalog :cheer2: 2011 catalog! :cheer2: 2011 Catalog!! :cheer2: Give me a 2 :cheer2: Give me a 0:cheer2: Give me a 1 :cheer2: Give me a 1:cheer2: Give me a 2011 catalog!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow Martin really is a bunch of Pioneers - They are all having a Columbus Day party!!!


----------



## arennick (Jan 20, 2006)

Look what I found!!!

Martin Archery Catalogs
2011MartinProductMedia

Best Regards,
Alan


----------



## markjackson (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks man. *man hug*


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Good!
Now the full catalogue would be in order. We simply need detailed specs


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Man I am liking what I am seeing!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

The catalog is in the links posted above..

Or, try this if you can't find it..

http://www.martinarchery.com/catalogs/Martin_Archery_2011_Catalog_72dpi.pdf


----------



## arennick (Jan 20, 2006)

I posted a link to the catalogs folder because the 2011 catalog was posted in 3 different quality levels;

Martin_Archery_2011_Catalog_72dpi.pdf (41Mb)
Martin_Archery_2011_Catalog_100dpi.pdf (51Mb)
Martin_Archery_2011_Catalog_150dpi.pdf (72Mb)

Regards,


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

ok, so, what's the difference between 2011 Nitro 1.5 cam and Cat 1.5 cam from 2010?


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

*Martin Archery's 2011 Catalog Release*

60 Years in the making.

Click Here to View Online
Click Here to Download



Thanks,

Martin Archery


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

wish they show what the seeker 365 looks like......


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Very Nice!!!! Do they have anything left for the Rytera Line?????? Seems like they pulled out all the stops on the Martin line.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the catalog links. After downloading it I found some interesting and revealing photos and descriptions of the TRG and SOS on page 51. Looking these items over I like what I see. Martin's claim of simple but effective look to be very true. The TRG looks like it simply holds the cables separate from each other, like any other slide or roller guard wheels setup, and lets them slide back and to the center as the string is drawn back, with no moving or flexing parts involved. I suppose there might be some slight flex in the linear cable separator piece but nothing like the BowTech FlexGuard. The SOS is also simple and looks like it should be effective as well. One thing that I was hoping for was to be able to use these on my 08 Firecat but the product description says "only compatible with 2011 bows". After looking at my Firecat cams and cables I can only presume this is due to the differences in older versus newer cams and how close the cables run next to the cams on the older cams (presumably closer to the draw length module throughout the draw cycle that might have interference if using the TRG).

All that said, while the speeds haven't changed much (if any) I'm quite impressed with the new changes/improvements. The catalog photos of the Onza 3 still piques my interest even more, especially now that I know it's available in Next, Bonz and Skulz camo. I can't wait for a chance to shoot this bow. The changes and features in these new bows does raise the question of what Martin will be releasing in the Rytera line that could top these.


----------



## Panteramag (Jun 14, 2006)

Are the risers still three peace or does "Solid Block Aluminum Riser" mean 1 peace? I sure hope so.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

All are 3 piece risers 

cheaper to make and really no more issues with 3 piece risers to be concerned about than typical failures of a one piece riser failure


----------



## The Hoytster (Oct 2, 2009)

what is the price on the silencer? If they can bring that bow in under 600 bucks it would be a very attractive bow to look at


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

lookin good think i might have to sell my moab and buy a new bow this year gonna have to talk to my dealer and find out prices


----------



## carbonarchery (May 7, 2009)

Onza:RockOn:


----------



## martin silencer (Oct 15, 2010)

does anybody no what the martin silencer price tag will be and do u think it will possibly be under 550 or 600 ish fingers crossed!!!!???


----------



## delmarduck (Dec 23, 2007)

Those are some great lookin bows


----------



## dragonsfire311 (Oct 12, 2010)

Still think the 2010 line had more options, however I would like to take alook at the firecat


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice looking lines in the risers... The Firecat upper looks similar to the Slayer, so I am curious whether that one is 3 piece or not.

I must admit I am a bit disappointed that they do not offer anything between the 33" ATA of the Onza and the 41" ShadowCat. 36" - 38" is what I have always tended to like the best.

I don't understand why several of the bow companies (not just Martin) offer multiple bow models with virtually identical ATA and brace heights specs with the same cam/limb combos. You can have one of 5 or 6 slightly differently machined risers, with ATA between 31" and 33" and brace of ~6.5 - 7", and IBO speeds in a 10 - 15 fps range. I guess the price difference is on the machining in the riser (and whether it is the newest model.)

I have no real comment or concern for the new-fangled cable guards, other than you don't need those on a shoot through system (which Martin really needs to keep offering !)


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Scary, I remember when they were one of the newer brands


----------



## dougaldy (Apr 21, 2010)

why did Martin do away with the Bengal in 2011?


----------

